# Bolink Legends spec class.



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Bigmax and I have tossed around the idea of bringing a spec racing to Houston. We once had a Bolink legends class at a big onroad race here once, and it was a blast! The idea behind spec class racing is to keep all the cars equal and to keep the cost down. Wondering if yall might be interested in starting this class up?

Here are the rules. IMO they are outdated and should be updated.

http://www.speedsportsusa.net/files/SPEED_SPORT_legends_rules.pdf


----------



## Snellemin (Jul 22, 2007)

Sounds fun and would join if I can use my old 1/10 pancar(used for dragracing currently), with my slowest brushless setup.


----------



## GoFaster (May 4, 2005)

I think the 18R class is the best close racing around. No need for the Legends class unless someone prefers 10th scale over 18th scale.


----------



## Donnie Hayden (Mar 7, 2005)

bolink cars?


----------



## Guffinator (Aug 27, 2005)

I'm with Ron. We are already running a spec class for the Associated 18R's and getting a nice turnout. We've seen C mains. The racing is always close as it's pure setup/driver. You can race this for less then $200 new, or about $100 if you buy used equipment. These cars are far superior to Bolink Legends IMO.

Guys, as I said before we already have a TON of racing available to us. We should utilize what we have. Did you know the guys at Randy's hobbies were setting up parking lot races on Sundays for a while? The turnout was light so they quit, but I'm sure with a little organizing and promotion those guys would gladly start it again. They've even mentioned buying a big piece of ozite carpet to roll out in thier rather large parking lot.


----------



## sixshootertexan (Nov 27, 2006)

Donnie Hayden said:


> bolink cars?


http://www3.towerhobbies.com/cgi-bin/wti0001p?&I=LXUEC5&P=SM


----------



## vwracing56 (Oct 5, 2007)

Awesome!!! I just happen to get a legends car from Bigmax not to long ago. Well Bigmax looks like it want be turned into a dragcar anymore. :birthday2


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Guffinator said:


> I'm with Ron. We are already running a spec class for the Associated 18R's and getting a nice turnout. We've seen C mains. The racing is always close as it's pure setup/driver. You can race this for less then $200 new, or about $100 if you buy used equipment. These cars are far superior to Bolink Legends IMO.
> 
> Guys, as I said before we already have a TON of racing available to us. We should utilize what we have. Did you know the guys at Randy's hobbies were setting up parking lot races on Sundays for a while? The turnout was light so they quit, but I'm sure with a little organizing and promotion those guys would gladly start it again. They've even mentioned buying a big piece of ozite carpet to roll out in thier rather large parking lot.


Guff, but there isnt a ton of racing! I cant make it to M&M on Saturdays! I'm trying to get something goin for Sundays.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

http://www.rjspeed.com/


----------



## Donnie Hayden (Mar 7, 2005)

Oh yeah, that pro mod car is all me! Err, I mean my son


----------



## fishermanX (Jun 23, 2005)

What tracks do people race at these days anyways? Or what tracks are left.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

fishermanX said:


> What tracks do people race at these days anyways? Or what tracks are left.


Race them at Track21 on 6. The go kart track parking lot where we run the drag cars.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Heres the breakdown on the cost. Assuming everyone has an el cheapo servo sitting around.

Car. $105
ESC. $27
Motor. $26
3 battery packs. $54

Ready ro race at $212.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Donnie Hayden said:


> Oh yeah, that pro mod car is all me! Err, I mean my son


Ive seen what the Bolink Dragsters can do at HAMDRL. They flat out hook up! So did my fiberglass chassis GMS spec car. Fiberglass chassis's seem to work really well out there.


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

Here's a breakdown on cost for an 18r.

Car - $165
2 Battery Packs - $60 (Because it already comes with one. You don't really need all 3, you could most likely get by on 2.)
Charger - $17

So thats $242 completely ready to race. You could go out to M&M, drop it on the track, and be competitive. If you only bought one more battery pack, it would be $212 with charger and everything. No "extra" servo needed.


----------



## Donnie Hayden (Mar 7, 2005)

I enjoyed 18th scale, I just couldnt make the drive all the time. I think all that will change when we move up around the houston area since I will be closer.


----------



## Guffinator (Aug 27, 2005)

fishermanX said:


> What tracks do people race at these days anyways? Or what tracks are left.


MnM runs 18 scale every other saturday, a pretty nice turnout.

Mikes runs all sorts of things, I can't comment a lot as I'm not up on all of their classes. 1/8 scale off road, on road, nitro on road, electric on road, 1/18 on road. They also race certain classes on Sundays (including oval pan car). It seems there is always something going on there.

HIRCR is starting their program back up, they run 1/18 indoors opposite weekends of MnM


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Thread hijackers. LOL


----------



## Guffinator (Aug 27, 2005)

Gary said:


> Thread hijackers. LOL


I was just answering the man's question


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Guffinator said:


> I was just answering the man's question


Thats Andy Sady! He knows where the tracks are.


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

Gary said:


> Thats Andy Sady! He's no man!


Biff, I can't believe you said that! Ha aha ha ha ha ha!


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

It's true! I dont know why he is asking, he wont race anyway! :slimer:


----------



## chucked (Dec 11, 2006)

Dang - I think I like those 18r's. I just bought an RC8 a few weeks ago but would like to have something I can also play around with in the garage/house when I can't drive to the track.

My son will back from the summer with his grandmother in a few weeks and I need to get something for him as well - although, I think he's going to want a nitro or at the very least a slash.

I wish I had known that randy's was doing some racing - that's right down the road from me and I've never seen anything going on.


----------



## Donnie Hayden (Mar 7, 2005)

The 18R is a blast. Perfect for having fun around the house when you cant get out and race. The slash on the other hand looks awesome. From what I have seen and heard they are doing very well. I think if enough people get one, there will be some good spec racing going on.


----------



## Guffinator (Aug 27, 2005)

The 18r is an excellent kit, especially for the price. They can be had for very cheap on Ebay. It's really designed as a budget basher, but they handle very well and make for great race cars when in the hands of guys with some skill behind the wheel. Spring for a brushless motor and it's a missile.

Randy's hasn't done it in quite a while, but I bet with a little encouragement they would again! I'd be game for some Sunday parking lot races!


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

I should of used some sort of reverse psycology. Like starting a thread talking about some other cars at some track somewhere. Maybe it would of got twisted around to something like Legends car racing, on Sunday's! Yanno, something low cost, but on the only day I can race!

1: I want to try and grow the hobby through exposure.

2: Im hoping to do so with something that is affordable for anyone, but yet still challenging for us veterans.

3: In Houston Texas, there is no track that I can race at without giving up overtime pay and driving many miles. HIRCR is my only shot at racing and it still costs me about $75 in lost wages to race there.

Can I please propose a new venue without the hijacks?

Thank you.


----------



## PD2 (Jul 1, 2005)

I can't really speak to the Sunday availability as that is one of the days of my weekend that I'm busy, but, I can speak to doing something affordable like the Bolinks.

I really like the Bolinks and think they are very cool - in fact, looking around RJ's new site I was kind of excited to see that he brought back all of the dragster stuff! That is sweet considering that the parts and kits were nearly obselete! Sorry, did not mean to get off topic....

So, here is another inexpensive idea that I had pop into my head while laying in bed the other night thinking about this.......BRP Races:

http://www.brpracing.com/18racing04.html

http://www.brpracing.com/images/brpsummer08.pdf

Now, I know the VERY first thing that EVERYONE will jump all over me about is, "But PD2, we HAVE all the 1/18th scale racing already! Why would we want ANOTHER 1/18th scale race and car to keep up with??" Simple - these are 2WD 1/18th cars that use slot car motors to run!

http://www.brpracing.com/18supercarv2.html

They are VERY simple in design, the kit includes a motor, tires, and body you paint. All that is needed is a servo, battery pack, ESC, and your radio gear - all for $89. In fact, if you don't want the new generation SC18V2, you can still buy the first generation with all the same stuff for $79! Battery packs are $26-$35 for either car. A TUNED 16D motor will run you $25, if you want to replace the stock one.

The majority of the races they hold for these are parking lot type races. I'm just thinking of the inexpensive side as well as a new challenge in 1/18 - 2WD racing vs. the 4WD we have with the XRAY, Duratrax, HPI, etc.

Just another thought.

PD2


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

I like those!


----------



## fishermanX (Jun 23, 2005)

That was a serious question biffy. I,ve been watching rc videos on youtube all week and kinda want to do something. I aint gonna play around in some dumb parkin lot though. What and where are all the big boys racing at these days? I didnt know K+M closed down.


----------



## SunnyHouTX (Jul 21, 2008)

fishermanX said:


> That was a serious question biffy. I,ve been watching rc videos on youtube all week and kinda want to do something. I aint gonna play around in some dumb parkin lot though. What and where are all the big boys racing at these days? I didnt know K+M closed down.


Here:


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

I just keep getting hijacked! :headknock


----------

